# AHB Wiki: Brew in a Bag



## peas_and_corn (7/3/07)

This is the discussion topic for article: Brew in a Bag


----------



## peas_and_corn (7/3/07)

I only posted the files PistolPatch posted in the 'hot to brew in a bag' thread. If someone can post the information in the topic, that'll be great  I'm not all that good with .pdf's ya see.


----------

